# GTO commercial



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

At 12:15 today (Sunday March 26th) I'm watching basketball on ESPN. A Pontiac GTO commercial comes on showing a black GTO looking great. It wasn't much of a commercial other than some good images and a quote from Car & Driver calling it an "incredibly gratifying car". Nice to see GM made a commercial. My question is WHY BOTHER NOW? Too late. The last production cars are prepared to roll off the line in a few months. Yet another GM waste of money?


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Who really knows. Maybe they want to try to hurry and clear remaining stock on GTOs. Or maybe someone in the company is trying to build up some interest/recognition in the name since they may be bringing back the GTO in a few years. Though the second case wouldn't really work, as you are talking a few years gap, and most people who didn't know the model would forget in the meantime. 

Kinda strange; the advertising could have been done earlier.


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

Its probably because the 06 GTO's will still be arriving in dealerships well into 07... actually they are making 10,000 more and then stopping production. 

Why GM is so late with its advertising I have no clue...:willy:


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

They're making that many more? I had heard that the Monaro has already completed production (maybe a month ago), the GTO will be manufactured until the end of May roughly, and that they will be slowly shipped over here until about June/July, but that is it.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

if anyone has video capture on there PC and a tuner please capture and post this commercial that would be awesome.


----------



## carbuff (Feb 7, 2005)

The only commercials i ever saw on TV were for the 04.

1.) the smoking wheel (with no image of the car)
2.) The black GTO waiting at the traffic light through a series of changes waiting for someone to race.
3.) The 3 bay garage door one with the GXP GP and GXP Bonneville with the GTO sliding sideways then backing in the middle bay.

Were there any others???


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I just saw the commercial at the start of this thread on the travel channel, first one for the Goat the I've ever seen.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Any one happen to capture this in a mpeg format?! 

:cheers


----------

